# Considering a long term rental in Spain.



## Nadia11 (May 14, 2013)

Hello, 

I am not an ex pat just a woman who wants to escape the UK for a while. I have been looking at areas and understand that southern Spain would be my best bet for weather during the winter months? 

Anyone done this and loved it, anyone who can give me an insight into how they enjoyed themselves spending time there as a stranger or can give me some useful information about areas to look at which is not too expensive and an idea of the cost of monthly rentals, your comments would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you
Nadja.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I personally wouldnt recommend southern Spain in the winter if its warm weather you want. Its cold, very wet and very windy. Even when there are nice sunny days, the minute the sun goes down, its freezing!!! The houses arent, in general built for the winter, poor heating and insulation. I think the Canarie Islands are warmer in the winter

/jo xxx


----------



## Nadia11 (May 14, 2013)

Thank you, I need to escape the cold so I will extend my search to the Canaries. I did some research and there were some conflicting views but some said the same as you. I know some older people who rent long term in Spain, places like Benidorm but they probably don't go for the weather but for the bingo etc. ha ha.


----------



## Nadia11 (May 14, 2013)

and maybe it's a little less miserable than the uk do you think? and if they have been doing this for year they have probably built a network of friends.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nadia11 said:


> and maybe it's a little less miserable than the uk do you think? and if they have been doing this for year they have probably built a network of friends.



Now we dont live in Spain, we go to Nerja in the winter and have many friends who do it too, they call themselves, "winterers" or "swallows". We dont do it for the weather, we go as my OH likes the music scene there - but its cold - especially at night and dont believe anyone who says it isnt!!!!!. Our apartment was so damp that my husband used to use a hairdryer on the bed before he'd get in and I had two duvets, a blanket, winter PJs and a hot water bottle. Yes, there were days when we could sit out on the terrace, even one or two with tee shirts and jeans on. But in the main, when we werent hiding inside because of the rain, we put coats on. 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........... that said, I should also add that my 18 yo son and his mates came to Nerja in February and in the five days they were there, there were two days when it was nice enough for them to go down to the beach in their swimming stuff and go in the sea (mad teenagers tho lol) - So it can be nice. But once that sun goes down.....!

Jo xxx


----------



## Ann in La Palma (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd definitely plump for the Canaries, especially in winter. And I'm not just saying that because I live here!
we did some research before we moved here and stayed in southern spain in February. Absolutely cold and we certainly had no intention on leaving Britain to go and pay for central heating somewhere else. 
That said, you still need to pick your place in the Canaries, especially the mountainous islands. If you choose to live somewhere that is over 1000m above sea level, then that will be cold in winter. Although I've been to all the islands (spent 6 months travelling them before we chose Isla de La Palma), I can't comment entirely on every place on every island but there are heaps and heaps of wonderful places that have glorious temperatures in the winter. 
Good luck!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Right Nadia, The south of Spain has warm temperatures by day even in winter, but the nights from mid December to the end of February are usually cold (nearly every bit as cold as nights in the UK). But from March onwards mainland Spain heats up especially in the south.

Two bedroom apartment accommodation, centrally located in a good coastal town would cost you around €500 per month in Costa Almeria. Electricity use is additional.


----------



## linken1647 (May 31, 2013)

I live in Southern Spain in Almeria Province. Winter temperatures can be in the 20's by day and around 13 degrees overnight but it is winter so weather can be cold or wet, hot and sunny - unpredictable. For guaranteed good weather, then head for the Canary Islands. Long term rentals in our area are around 300 Euros upwards depending on what accommodation you are after.


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

We are spending our first time in Almeria Province, in Mojacar. We arrived in Jan and yes, when the sun goes down it is cold, and yes, there are some days where it's windy, but some days which are warm and sunny. We have had 3 or 4 days of rain ( when it rained all day). BUT it beats the UK during those dreary grey winter months hands down. We've yet to do summer & Nov/Dec but so far we love it! We rent a 3 bed 2 bath duplex on a small front line urbanisation & pay €450 PCM plus bills. You can get a 2 bed apartment staring from €300 PCM & less than this if you go inland. We are considering the winter months & most people who live on our urb have either a wood burner or calor gas heaters. Good luck in wherever you decide to try, hope you have as much fun as we are!


----------



## Nadia11 (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for your message. I have decided to go to Lanzarote for a month (Playa Blanca). It's a first for me, and I will be there over Christmas, so nice to escape the at that time of year, it is so repetitive and I will miss the manic Christmas shopping crowds. 

I hope I enjoy the experience and hopefully enjoy longer breaks in the future.


----------



## Nadia11 (May 14, 2013)

I have chosen Playa Blanca in Lanzarote for one month in November/December to try it out. I did a bit of research and hopefully made a good decision. I am looking for relaxation and to escape the UK winter and Christmas which I find a drag. Hopefully I can extend my visits in the future if I enjoy it. I am pretty sure I will. 

Have you been to Playa Blanca?


----------

